# I don't feel anything anymore..



## FalloutH (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had dp for 3ish years now and this has never really been an issue before but I've been really depressed for a few months now and I've gotten to a point where I just can't feel anything anymore... I don't know why, last week I could feel fairly happy about upcoming events or feel happy talking to people but now I literally cannot feel anything.maybe I'm too exhasted or emotionally drained or something, I swear this will make me attempt on my life, it doesn't help being depressed and feeling absolutely unhuman and hollow..

I don't know why I'm posting here I haven't in ages.... Maybe someone can at least half relate to this, I'm starting to feel beyond broken..


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

You've had DP for a fairly long time and long timers like us eventually tend to go through a phase of numbing. It's bound to happen after feeling so detached from reality for so many years. Its a shit feeling because one minute you think you're fine and the next it feels like you could die and not care, i've been there, part of me is still there. The best thing you can do for yourself is keep trucking, Never put your head down or believe you deserve this, keep moving forward. Live one day at a time.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff said:


> You've had DP for a fairly long time and long timers like us eventually tend to go through a phase of numbing. It's bound to happen after feeling so detached from reality for so many years. Its a shit feeling because one minute you think you're fine and the next it feels like you could die and not care, i've been there, part of me is still there. The best thing you can do for yourself is keep trucking, Never put your head down or believe you deserve this, keep moving forward. Live one day at a time.





Jeff said:


> You've had DP for a fairly long time and long timers like us eventually tend to go through a phase of numbing. It's bound to happen after feeling so detached from reality for so many years. Its a shit feeling because one minute you think you're fine and the next it feels like you could die and not care, i've been there, part of me is still there. The best thing you can do for yourself is keep trucking, Never put your head down or believe you deserve this, keep moving forward. Live one day at a time.


 I've been like this for one year...so detached and numb exactly describes how i feel everyday. I haven't had a moment yet where I feel normal. Does that mean I'm extra broken...:/


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Feeling numb and hollow is a typical DPD symptom unfortunately. I used to get that way, and yes, it's awful. It's usually about being triggered, by stress, fear or anxiety etc, and the mind moving into a highly protective state. Is there something in your life that's particularly stressful or something you fear a lot?

It doesn't sound like you're extra broken and it'll pass eventually. It's your mind doing what it was designed to do - protect you. When you can't feel anything - no love, no hate, no sadness, no anger etc, or when you can hardly remember things.. nothing can actually hurt you in this state can it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

Zed said:


> It doesn't sound like you're extra broken and it'll pass eventually. It's your mind doing what it was designed to do - protect you. When you can't feel anything - no love, no hate, no sadness, no anger etc, or when you can hardly remember things.. nothing can actually hurt you in this state can it?


I agree, you're not extra broken, no one is, it's just the woah's up DP, I've felt numb for most of my time with DP/DR, it's just how some of us deal with it, Like zed explained its a defense mechanism, unfortunately its a nasty one and we feel worse, but our body is doing what it thinks it should to protect us. Some days I can feel the numbness lifting, it's all about how you perceive it!


----------

